# Afrikanische Calla



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Weiss einer wie man die o.g. Pflanze überwintert ?

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber ich hab keine Ahnung davon


hier ein bild

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Schäfer ¿ (Ironie),

also für mich heissen die Zantedeschia aethiopica, sie stehen bei mir en Masse im Ufergraben und überwintern einfach so - ohne besonderen Schutz. Würde ich Dir aber nicht empfehlen, die Pflanze darf nicht durchfrieren - ein wenig Frost hat sie aber auch hier in jedem Jahr.

Nach meinem Wissensstand soll die Pflanze im Sommer nass stehen, im Winter aber trockener. Wenn sie bei Dir sumpfig steht, kannst Du versuchen, sie dick mit Tannenreisig abzudecken - mit relativ hohem Risiko. Oder ausgraben und mäßig feucht und kühl, aber frostfrei überwintern.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

bei mir steht sie in einem pflanzkorb im teich in der flachwasserzone und gedeiht gort prächtig.
das werde ich sie im winter da wohl rausholen müssen

danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Jo, tu das. Wenn der Teich mal dick friert, nimmt sie Dir das sehr übel (wie gesagt, kurzzeitiger, leichter Frost ist kein Problem). Wie gesagt, ich habe gelesen: Trockener halten, aber nicht austrocknen lassen. Ich habe aber auch das Gefühl, dass es eher unkritische Pflanzen sind.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2004)

* Calla "Zantedeschia aethiopica" überwintern*

Hallo Schäfer,

ich habe heute im Forum gestöbert und Deinen Beitrag über die "Calla" gelesen. 

Steht die Pflanze bei dir im Teich so wie auf dem Bild? In einem englischen Gartenheft hatte ich das gesehen und es gefiel mir sehr gut. Ich wollte meine auch in den Teich stellen, hatte aber Angst, dass sie dann eventuell verfaulen und liess es daher bleiben.

Dann suchte ich im Internet Informationen über die Pflanze und bekam diametral entgegengesetzte Anweisungen. Von, ja keine Staunässe, bis unter Wasser, war alles dabei.

Jetzt stehen sie in grossen Plastikübertöpfen und sind riesig. 

Bis jetzt überwinterte ich sie im frostfreien Gewächshaus und goss sie dann wenig bis gar nicht, dabei blieben die Blätter meist erhalten. Aber auch für die Uberwinterung habe ich verschiedene Versionen gefunden. Die einen meinen, ab November nicht mehr giessen bis das Laub gelb wird und die Pflanzen eintrocknen, im Frühjahr die Knollen herausnehmen und frisch eintopfen. 

Im nächsten Frühjahr würde ich sie doch gerne in den Teich stellen. Geht das wohl mit allen weissen Callas oder nur mit bestimmten Sorten?

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

die __ Calla, die man ins Wasser stellen kann, ist Zantedeschia aethiopica. Sie ist nicht sehr wählerisch was den Standort betrifft, und wächst vom feuchten Boden bis zum 30 cm tiefen Wasser. Die meisten ihrer Hybriden sind da deutlich empfindlicher und sollten keinesfalls in stauende Nässe gesetzt werden oder gar im Wasser stehen, andere weiße Callas sind ebenfalls ungeeignet für den Teich.

Für Dich interessant wäre noch Zantedeschia aethiopica 'Crowborough', die im feuchten Boden in Mitteleuropa fast winterhart ist. Normalerweise reicht ihre eine dicke Laubschicht als Winterschutz vollkommen aus. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2004)

*zantedeschia aethiopica*

Mein Computer war trotz Virenschutz von einem Virus befallen und ich habe bis auf wenige Dateien alles verloren.  Jetzt bin ich daran sämtliche verlorenen Seiten wieder zu suchen und alle Adressen einzutippen.

Ich habe einen Topf mit "Crowborough" und einen mit gewöhnlichen Z. aethiopica, zumindest stand das auf dem Beipackzettel als ich die Knollen vor Jahren kaufte. In meiner Gallerie ist ein Bild von dem Blumentopf.

Da werd ich mich mal trauen und sie nächstes Jahr direkt in den Teich stellen.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

wie oft aktualisierst Du Deinen Virenschutz ? So etwas ist eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich. Ich schaue alle zwei Tage nach Updates (allerdings hilft das natürlich auch nicht, wenn ein neuer Virus auftaucht und Norton und Co noch kein Gegenmittel haben - dafür packe ich alle eigenen Dokumente auf eine extra Partition, die regelmässig gespiegelt wird).

Ich glaube, mit den genannten Callas musst Du nicht sehr mutig sein. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was die alles mitmachen. Farbige Züchtungen haben es allerdings hier auch nicht geschafft - selbst im Sommer nicht.

Interessant ist in Deinem Album die Rotfärbung der blauen Seerosen. Habe exakt dasselbe Problem auch bei meinen Aufnahmen. Ganz gleichgültig, bei welchem Licht die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden. Der automatische Abgleich der Kamera scheint Probleme zu haben, wenn nur grün und blau auf dem Foto ist. Ich habe alles mögliche versucht, die Farben dann so hinzutrimmen, wie es dem tatsächlichen Farbeindruck entspricht. Das funktioniert nur eingeschränkt: Ein blauer Schimmer legt sich dann auch über die sonstigen (grünen) Bereiche des Fotos.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

normalerweise aktiviert sich mein Virenschutz von selbst und da ich den Computer nur privat nutze, habe ich die updates und das speichern etwas vernachlässigt. Jetzt habe ich einen besseren Virenschutz istalliert und hoffe, dass sich so ein Absturz nicht mehr wiederholt.

Wegen der blauen Farbe der Seerosen und der veränderten Wiedergabe auf den Fotos, habe ich mich schon mit verschiedenen Leuten unterhalten und alle möglichen Erklärungen bekommen. Die Seerosen sind in Wirklichkeit tiefblau und sie verblassen auch im Verblühen nicht. Im Teich ist auch noch eine dunkelblaue Schwimmkugel aus schimmerndem Glas, wenn die mit aufs Foto kommt ist sie blau, fast genauso wie in Natura.

Wegen der Callas: Die "Crowborough" habe ich erst seit diesem Frühjahr. Ich bekam ein paar winzige Knöllchen in einem Brief von einer Gärtnerin aus England, die sind enorm gewachsen und die zwei grössten blühen jetzt. Die Z.ae. blüht nicht mehr und ist einfach gün. Diese habe ich bisher im Winter im Gewächshaus weitergepflegt, trockener gehalten und die Blätter vergilbten fast alle. Im Februar habe ich dann wieder mehr gegossen, in einen grösseren Topf verpflanzt und sie dann im Mai wieder rausgestellt.

Beide stehen jetzt noch draussen im Dauerregen. 

Der Topf ist jetzt natürlich total durchwurzelt, die kommen auch schon unten massenweise raus. Erde ist da sicher nicht mehr viel vorhanden und Dünger schon gar nicht.

Im Frühjahr wieder in einen noch grösseren Topf verpflanzen wird schwierig, der jetzige ist schon fast nicht zu bewegen.

Soll ich sie im Gewächshaus eintrocknen lassen und nächstes Jahr neu pflanzen oder habe ich einen früheren Blüherfolg, wenn ich sie weiter feucht halte und das Laub nicht einzieht ? Aber was ist mit Düngen und neuer Erde?

Ich habe zwar einige Südländer "ausgesetzt" und die haben es mit Winterschutz nicht nur überlebt sondern gedeihen prächtig, aber die sind im Boden und nicht in Töpfen.

Mein Garten ist nur 6x10 m gross und mein Teich ist eigentlich kein Teich sondern ein Springbrunnenbecken. Die blauen Seerosen stehen jetzt schon im Winterquartier. Ich decke das Becken im Winter mit Luftpolsterfolie ab, aber das Wasser friert trotzdem zu. 

Ich habe es gern, wenn Pflanzen üppig aussehen und das gelingt mir auch meistens, es hat nur den Nachteil, dass alles so riesig und schwer wird.

Grüsse
Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

zur Crowborough kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich keine solche besitze. Gefühlsmässig tendiere ich dazu, sie nicht knalltrocken zu haltn, sondern leicht feucht - aber das will nichts besagen. Vielleicht weiss Werner mehr.

Ja, die T. Moore hebe ich unter anderem auch. Schade, dass sie wirklich nie korrekt zu fotografieren ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

